# Flushing your engine with Vinegar



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Try a tablespoon yourself(apple cider vinegar) daily. NO JOKE!!! The MOST amazing cleaner in the world.( I know,I know, most of you are laughing your azz off) Off topic, sorry. And I agree with the engine flush!


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I do a similar thing with the yard sprayer, however I only apply it before a coat of wax because vinegar will eat it and silicon right off your surfaces.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

think I'll pass on spraying it on my rods and reels. The young lady who owns Kel's Rod & Reel (Kel's daughter, can't remember her name) told me to spray my rods and reels down with lemon pledge, so that's what I'm doing. She knows her stuff.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I believe that if left on a metal surface for a period of time, vinegar can etch metal surfaces. It's great for flushing, but make sure to rinse completely. 

If you maintain a good quality wax on your boat, there's nothing a light brushing can't clean off...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The vinegar flush is a once a year at most kinda thing. Do it everytime and your going to have some serious problems.
Always flush with pure freshwater after the vinegar flush and don't wash everything else off with it


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> I believe that if left on a metal surface for a period of time, vinegar can etch metal surfaces.  It's great for flushing, but make sure to rinse completely.
> 
> If you maintain a good quality wax on your boat, there's nothing a light brushing can't clean off...


Nope read the article he left metal engine parts soak in Vinegar


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Try a tablespoon yourself(apple cider vinegar) daily. NO JOKE!!! The MOST amazing cleaner in the world.( I know,I know, most of you are laughing your azz off) Off topic, sorry. And I agree with the engine flush!


I just use what's left on some lettuce


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

one used heat and vinegar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0zLGqu1Xzk 

One used charge and vinegar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jibYm-EB2BY 

I'm not saying it doesn't clean. I'm just saying not to leave it on surfaces for an extended period of time. Vinegar is used to etch many materials....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> The vinegar flush is a once a year at most kinda thing. Do it everytime and your going to have some serious problems.
> Always flush with pure freshwater after the vinegar flush and don't wash everything else off with it


Feel free not to listen to my advice...
But.. when every rubber and plastic bushing, grommet, and water flow resistor deep inside the power head and motor leg that you don't know about begin to rot out and your engine starts overheating, and needs to be torn down to a bare block to fix, don't say I didn't tell ya so :


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> > The vinegar flush is a once a year at most kinda thing. Do it everytime and your going to have some serious problems.
> > Always flush with pure freshwater after the vinegar flush and don't wash everything else off with it
> 
> 
> ...


I would listen to cut runner. This on a regular basis is going to lead to nothing but headaches and empty wallets.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I googled vinegar damaging rubber or plastic. And since I used it not full strength and flushed with clean water it will have no effect. Vinegar is shipped in plastic bottles and it would have to sit full strength for a long time to pit rubber

I also use Nuetra-Salt to help remove salt from my engine. It was recommended to me by a Florida Marine Mechanic who uses it on all his engines


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I googled vinegar damaging rubber or plastic. And since I used it not full strength and flushed with clean water it will have no effect. Vinegar is shipped in plastic bottles and it would have to sit full strength for a long time to pit rubber
> 
> I also use Nuetra-Salt to help remove salt from my engine. It was recommended to me by a Florida Marine Mechanic who uses it on all his engines


Like I said before... Permitchaser can give everyone a wealth of knowledge that we have not seen before.

Boat building techniques aside... This is cutting edge stuff that all of us "old skooler's" need to take with a grain or two of salt.. 

Can't wait to see that finished boat.... Keep us updated!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok have fun with that Permit.
You do realize there are different kinds of plastics and rubbers right?
Gas cans are plastic, so are red solo cups, pour some gas in a red solo and see what happens
Some acetone comes in plastic jugs, go pour acetone in a red solo and see what happens


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Ok have fun with that Permit.
> You do realize there are different kinds of plastics and rubbers right?
> Gas cans are plastic, so are red solo cups, pour some gas in a red solo and see what happens
> Some acetone comes in plastic jugs, go pour acetone in a red solo and see what happens


Cut doesn't know anything, he doesn't even know what an outboard motor is, I wouldn't listen to him! ;D

Like talking to a wall my friend, but hey we get to make a good living because of people and the good ole interweb!


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I use vinegar when polishing certain metal finishes, clean gun barrels, gun parts, etc. Flush my outboard, however- NO.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't think my engine has Solo cup plastic in it...I may be wrong Ill ask Cut to be sure ;D


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

After every trip, I turn the hose off and let the water out of it, then disconnect at the wall and dump in about 6-8oz of dish soap.  Reconnect it to the wall and turn on the water.  Keep in mind that I have a valve on the opposite end that I hook up to the rabbit ears.  Crack the valve open and start the engine.  You'll know when the soap reaches the engine.  I then put the engine in gear and bump the RPMs up a little.  This cleans the prop and the engine.  The soap runs out in 2-3minutes and I let it run for another 5-7min.  Done. 

Do it over the grass as fertilizer or over an ant bed to get rid of the ants.....


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I can see this now as the next chapter in your cursed boat saga. Sometimes you make your own "luck".



> I don't think my engine has Solo cup plastic in it...I may be wrong Ill ask Cut to be sure ;D


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, glad I have a lake behind my house to rinse mine out. Never thought it needed anything other than freshwater but it sounds like you guys have your own recipes..


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

You know what sound a vinegar and water truck make when they collide? "douche!"


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I don't think my engine has Solo cup plastic in it...I may be wrong Ill ask Cut to be sure ;D


I don't work on suzukis
I'm just trying to help, like I said take it or leave it man


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Cut


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Cut runner & creekrunner,*
What is your professional advise with this method?  



> After every trip, I turn the hose off and let the water out of it, then disconnect at the wall and dump in about 6-8oz of dish soap.  Reconnect it to the wall and turn on the water.  Keep in mind that I have a valve on the opposite end that I hook up to the rabbit ears.  Crack the valve open and start the engine.  You'll know when the soap reaches the engine.  I then put the engine in gear and bump the RPMs up a little.  This cleans the prop and the engine.  The soap runs out in 2-3minutes and I let it run for another 5-7min.  Done.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

One part of me likes it, one part kinda doesn't but I would much rather do soap everytime than vinegar.
SALT-AWAY is what I would personally use. I've torn apart a couple motors that were on a steady dose and clean as a whistle. For instance, yamaha f225's (02's-05's) often have thermostat issues, mainly because they are a pita to change because you either have to pull the throttle body manifold off, or tinker with swivels and mirrors.
I had a custome that swore up and down that he flushed with fresh water everytime but almost like clockwork would get an overheat from a thermostat going bad every 6-9 months. Finally I changed them for the 6th time and told him to try the saltaway. A year later, no complaints and during his annual service I pulled the thermostats just to see out of curiosity. They were spotless..


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> After every trip, I turn the hose off and let the water out of it, then disconnect at the wall and dump in about 6-8oz of dish soap.  Reconnect it to the wall and turn on the water.  Keep in mind that I have a valve on the opposite end that I hook up to the rabbit ears.  Crack the valve open and start the engine.  You'll know when the soap reaches the engine.  I then put the engine in gear and bump the RPMs up a little.  This cleans the prop and the engine.  The soap runs out in 2-3minutes and I let it run for another 5-7min.  Done.
> 
> Do it over the grass as fertilizer or over an ant bed to get rid of the ants.....


I do the same thing.


----------



## jking (Aug 11, 2011)

For you home chemists out there here's the ingredients for Salt Away from the MSDS sheet if you want to make your own and maybe save some dough.

The corrosion inhibitor is probabaly an Ethoxylated Polyol, i.e. fatty acid, i.e. soap.

Non Hazardous coupling agent is more than likely a water soluable long chain polymer. Helps suspend the solids and oils released from washing. I'll spare you the molecular details. Most soaps will have this added in.

Water is obvious.

TSP is Tri Sodium Phosphate, common cleaner you can buy anywhere for cheap. Ironic - TSP is a salt. It's also basic (high PH) as 1% solution in water. TSP is also corrosive to Aluminum in concetrated form. I coudn't see it damaging Aluminum in a 3% concentration though. Espaecially if they passivate motor internals at the factory (acid treat, makes that kind of chalky looking protective oxidation surface on Aluminim) 

Sorry, slow day at the office.

From MSDS:
65997-01-5 Corrosion Inhibitors <12%
Non-Hazardous Coupling Agents <10%
7732-18-5 water, distilled, conductivity or of similar purity >65%
· Chemical characterization: Mixtures
· Description: Mixture of substances listed below with nonhazardous additions.
· Irritant components:
7758-79-4 TSP Crystal Xi R36/37/38 <3.0%


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

What he said...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> For you home chemists out there here's the ingredients for Salt Away from the MSDS sheet if you want to make your own and maybe save some dough.
> 
> The corrosion inhibitor is probabaly an Ethoxylated Polyol, i.e. fatty acid, i.e. soap.
> 
> ...


OK now people on here say vinegar will damage your engine even if you use it watered down and flush with water. So now TSP is the answer even though it will corrode Aluminum.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Fresh water if you must. If not, fresh saltwater works just fine. Keep it simple stupid huh?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

A little bacon grease mixed with the soap helps too. Apple wood smoked bacon works best.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

kingjr thank you. I appreciate the effort


----------

